# Ossie - British Blue cat - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Ossie the British Blue (10 year old) cat was returned to rescue a few months back for biting her owner and originally came here via social services after her owner died. 
She is not a mean cat, but does have a tendency to nip if she is worried about something...if there is a cat in the same room that she is not sure of or if she is about to be placed on the floor from having a cuddle (I am guessing that she has been dropped at some stage). 
On the whole she is a cuddly girl, but needs someone who knows their stuff!
She has been fully vaccinated, spayed, microchipped, wormed and flea treated and would suit a home either as an indoor cat, or if the adopter lives in a quiet area, would just as much like a garden to wander around. We ask for a minimum adoption fee of £40 for her.
Ossie is not keen on dogs and because of her nippy habits, cannot be homed with children.

Furry Friends 
0208 407 1080
0797 356 9371 
[email protected]
Furry Friends Animal Rescue


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

AnnaT said:


> Ossie the British Blue (10 year old) cat was returned to rescue a few months back for biting her owner and originally came here via social services after her owner died.
> She is not a mean cat, but does have a tendency to nip if she is worried about something...if there is a cat in the same room that she is not sure of or if she is about to be placed on the floor from having a cuddle (I am guessing that she has been dropped at some stage).
> On the whole she is a cuddly girl, but needs someone who knows their stuff!
> She has been fully vaccinated, spayed, microchipped, wormed and flea treated and would suit a home either as an indoor cat, or if the adopter lives in a quiet area, would just as much like a garden to wander around. We ask for a minimum adoption fee of £40 for her.
> ...


I do hope someone will take Ossie on I have had a cat that did this nipping and it does sometimes hurt I do believe it is they are fearful. I did manage to gradually get my old girl out of this habit by immediately walking away and ignoring her it took quite a few months but we got there in the end. Good luck Ossie I hope someone will take you for what you are and learn to understand you. xxx


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Poor little guy! I do hope he finds a loving home soon. X


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

AnnaT said:


> Looking for a home!


Thanks! I hope he finds one soon! such a long time now. keeping fingers crossed! XXX


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Ossie is a girl


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Ossie looks like a lovely girl, full of tortitude.
I really hope she has found a good home by now.
I agree the nipping is probably a sign of insecurity, and it shouldn't be a problem with people who understand cats.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Ossie is now in a new home


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ossie I am so sorry I kept referring to you as a boy as you are clearly a gorgeous girlie! I am so happy for you please be a good girl your owners they only want to love you and I'm sure you will understand that in time. :Kiss xxx


----------

